# How to Build a UNIQUE Subwoofer box - Video (Use Filler and Fibeglass Techniques!)



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey guys, in this episode I show you how you can take a seemingly normal box, and make it truly custom and one of a kind, and integrate it into your install, and really give your builds a *PROFESSIONAL* look.

Here is the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbP-H3hh5XA

The pictures below outline the steps:

1: Laying Out your shapes and ideas:









2: Preparing the shapes for body filler:









3: Applying Body Filler:









4: sanding Bosy Filler:









5: Prepping for Vinyl or Paint:









6: Wrapping the panel and triming:









7: Finished Product:









8: Finished Product:









Please comment below or on the video itself, if you enjoyed the video check out my others as well on YouTube. 

Mark


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

No comments  wrant wrant


----------



## DATCAT (Aug 3, 2009)

Simple and cool!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

DATCAT said:


> Simple and cool!


Haha thank you sir!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

When you're done, you could try to regroup all those vids and put them in 1 thread - would be "sticky" worthy IMO 

Kelvin


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

^ +1. These videos are great!


----------



## k24_powered_dc5 (Nov 15, 2010)

What vinyl do you recommend for such tight curves?
Adhesive?
Love your videos


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Superb tutorial. Taught me some things, and really gave great ideas for the next project.


----------

